# Is Inspection 2 really a rip off? (part 2)



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

Hello Folks;
I am close to the 60K mark (Inspection 2) and was wondering if any of you has had it done on their E46 in the last few months. I'm in Philadelphia and was quoted $695 for Inspection 2. To me it sounds way too much. I feel I am being ripped off. Everything on Inspection 2 is "check, check, check", only difference with Inspection 1 is the Air Filter replacement.

I want to keep my maintenance records "by the book", but since my car has been almost 100% defect free and I do my own oil changes and regularly check the car (fluids, visually), I am feeling taken with paying some guy that much money to just look at my car.

Have any of you had Inspection 2 done recently? May I ask how much they charged where you are?
Has any of you bypassed the Inspection and done it DIY and just have the service indicator reset?

I searched and found this thread from a few months back, I just wanted to see if anybody else has gone through this since then: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20048&highlight=inspection%202

Thanks,


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Had inspection II done on my wife's car this weekend. Overall cost? ~$100. $20 for the oil, $5 for the oil filter, $10 for the K&N filter charger, $17 for the fuel filter, $5 for the coolant and distilled water, and $45 for a set of spark plugs. She just had her brakes flushed earlier in the year so I skipped that.

Honestly, $695 is about the right price for Inspection II, because all the work took me nearly one 8 hour day to complete. If you assume mechanic's time is $80 an hour, just labor along will cost you about $640. Assuming that a BMW master technician is a lot more competent than I am, it will still take about 4-5 hours to complete all the inspection items.

I've seen prices vary from $500 to $700 in various L.A. area dealerships.


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

OK, Hack, you just made my point more or less, YOU did the Inspection instead of taking it to the dealer. Did you have the service indicator reset or do you have the reset tool?

Do any of you think it is an investment having it done by the dealer so that they sign off on you service booklet for future trade/sale maybe?

Thanks,


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

gek330i said:


> OK, Hack, you just made my point more or less, YOU did the Inspection instead of taking it to the dealer. Did you have the service indicator reset or do you have the reset tool?
> 
> Do any of you think it is an investment having it done by the dealer so that they sign off on you service booklet for future trade/sale maybe?
> 
> Thanks,


If you plan on selling it in the near future, while the car still has a good percentage of its value, YES I would make that investment.

The service interval can be reset by pressing a combination of buttons on the instrument panel and turning on the ignition key, but yeah, I have a reset tool


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

The HACK said:


> $17 for the fuel filter, $5 for the coolant and distilled water, and $45 for a set of spark plugs. She just had her brakes flushed earlier in the year so I skipped that.


For the record:

On all newer BMW's using the 15,000 mile suggested service interval, the following items mentioned above *ARE NOT REPLACED DURING INSPECTION II, and are instead a SEPERATE SERVICE:* 
fuel filter ("lifetime"??)
coolant change (every four years, and "Lifetime" on MY04 and newer)
spark plugs (100,000 miles)--- NOTE: S62 and S54 are exceptions to this rule, and they are IN FACT done during Inspection II on these cars only

NOTE TO ALL PEOPLE THAT WILL BE HAVING INSPECTION II DONE IN THE NEAR FUTURE: Please be sure to ask for a quote for Inspection I first!!! Inspection II should not cost any more than the cost for Inspection I plus the price of the air filter and a reasonable amount of labor to install it!!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

By the way, I have 2 '00Ci's which calls for the sparks at 60,000K miles and coolant flush (fuel filter is at 100,000 miles but I feel that's TOO long). SARAFIL is right, some of the later models do not require the same services at 60,000 miles. DO check with your service advisors first to see what exactly will be performed on the inspection.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

> Inspection II should not cost any more than the cost for Inspection I plus the price of the air filter and a reasonable amount of labor to install it!!


Isn't Inspection II involving more than just an air filter change from Inspection I?!?!


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

The HACK said:


> If you plan on selling it in the near future, while the car still has a good percentage of its value, YES I would make that investment.


hmmmm... Thanks Hack, so far I am not even contemplating on selling it.



The HACK said:


> The service interval can be reset by pressing a combination of buttons on the instrument panel and turning on the ignition key, but yeah, I have a reset tool


Oops... that is what I meant, the procedures in my Bentley manual. Tool=manual


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Motown328 said:


> Isn't Inspection II involving more than just an air filter change from Inspection I?!?!


On an E46, E53, E38 or E39 built MY99 or later, NO!!

(Note: as stated above, M cars need spark plugs at each Inspection II, and the rear differential fluid should be changed on ALL CARS AT EVERY SECOND INSPECTION II-- ADD ACCORDINGLY (approx. 120,000 mile intervals)


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> NOTE TO ALL PEOPLE THAT WILL BE HAVING INSPECTION II DONE IN THE NEAR FUTURE: Please be sure to ask for a quote for Inspection I first!!! Inspection II should not cost any more than the cost for Inspection I plus the price of the air filter and a reasonable amount of labor to install it!!


Good advice!!! I didn't do that. I went to the dealer to get an oil filter this past weekend and for the heck of it I asked how much Inspection II was for a 2001 330i. Since I am still a few months away from 60k, I'll ask again for a quote for an Inspection I and take it from there if I decide to let them do it. Don't some service advisors seem sneaky and shady? I don't trust 95% of the ones I've dealt with so far in Maryland and PA.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

The HACK said:


> By the way, I have 2 '00Ci's which calls for the sparks at 60,000K miles and coolant flush (fuel filter is at 100,000 miles but I feel that's TOO long). SARAFIL is right, some of the later models do not require the same services at 60,000 miles. DO check with your service advisors first to see what exactly will be performed on the inspection.


Hack, your cars DO NOT call for a spark plug replacement at 60,000 miles. It definately wont hurt, but the spark plug replacement since 1998 or so has been 100,000 miles on all BMW engines except the M models.

And, the coolant flush is at 4 years, regardless of the mileage.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> Hack, your cars DO NOT call for a spark plug replacement at 60,000 miles. It definately wont hurt, but the spark plug replacement since 1998 or so has been 100,000 miles on all BMW engines except the M models.
> 
> And, the coolant flush is at 4 years, regardless of the mileage.


As most of you know, I was a service coordinator for a couple of years prior to my current position. Let me lay this issue to rest, right here and right now. I have in front of me official BMW Service Checksheets for MY98-MY01, which list recommended maintenance according to BMWs specs. This is the sheet that your tech should be using while performing the service, and you should be receiving a copy of this with your invoice.

*For MY98*, Inspection II consists of these items above and beyond Inspection I: 
replace spark plugs
replace air filter
check thickness of parking brake linings
check half shafts for leaks
inspect undercarriage

At every second Inspection II:
check clutch disk for wear
change oil in rear axle (applies to 7 series only)
replace IHKA recirculated air filters (applies to 7 series only)

*For MY99:*
replace air filter
replace spark plugs ON M3, M coupe and M roadster ONLY-- ALL OTHERS ARE 100,000 MILE INTERVAL!
inspect undercarriage
check thickness of parking brake linings ON 750iL ONLY

Every second Inspection II:
check clutch disc for wear ON 318ti, 323is/iC, 328is/iC ONLY
replace IHKA recirculated air filters ON 7 SERIES ONLY

*For MY2000*:
replace air filter
replace spark plugs ON M5, M coupe and M roadster ONLY-- ALL OTHERS ARE 100,000 MILE INTERVAL!
inspect undercarriage
check thickness of parking brake linings ON 750iL ONLY
replace IHKA recirculated air filters ON 7 SERIES ONLY

Every second Inspection II:
inspect clutch disc for wear ON E36 MODELS ONLY

*MY2001:*
replace air filter
replace spark plugs ON M3, M5, M coupe and M roadster ONLY-- ALL OTHERS ARE 100,000 MILE INTERVAL!
check thickness of parking brake linings ON 750iL ONLY
replace IHKA recirculated air filters ON 7 SERIES ONLY


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks sarafil for the information!!! :thumbup: 

So what do you think for a MY 98 3'er, an Inspection II should cost above the Inspection I......$150, $200???


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Motown328 said:


> Thanks sarafil for the information!!! :thumbup:
> 
> So what do you think for a MY 98 3'er, an Inspection II should cost above the Inspection I......$150, $200???


They'll probably want to charge an extra hour and half or two to replace the spark plugs, air filter, do an undercarriage inspection and check the parking brake linings. Figure $200-250 extra.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Gek330i, I will disagree with HACKmeister here :eeps::yikes: and say that $695 is WAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY too expensive for Inspection II, especially if you only do what BMW recommends for the Inspection, and don't change the spark plugs and coolant as he did. IF you are mechanically inclined or have a mechanically inclined friend who can help you do it, I would recommend you do this yourself and save the $$$. It shouldn't take you more than half a day to take care of everything.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

gek330i said:


> ...a 2001 330i. Since I am still a few months away from 60k...


:wow: :wow:

And I thought I put a lot of miles on being at 35k after two years...


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> Gek330i, I will disagree with HACKmeister here :eeps::yikes: and say that $695 is WAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY too expensive for Inspection II, especially if you only do what BMW recommends for the Inspection, and don't change the spark plugs and coolant as he did. IF you are mechanically inclined or have a mechanically inclined friend who can help you do it, I would recommend you do this yourself and save the $$$. It shouldn't take you more than half a day to take care of everything.


Yep--and I'd be willing to bet that even w/ that outrageous price, they'll only do what BMW states is necessary which does NOT include coolant or brake flush, and spark plugs,


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Sarafil-

ANy idea why they call for having the clutch disk checked for wear on the e36 but not the e46?


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

RKT BMR said:


> :wow: :wow:
> 
> And I thought I put a lot of miles on being at 35k after two years...


He he he, I bought my car to drive it. I mean, drive it... to relax I go out for a 50-60 mile drive, even at midnight sometimes...

My previous commute was 55miles daily + an average of about 275miles round trip Baltimore - Philly every weekend for 2 years. For the last few months I've been living in Philly and my commute went down to 4miles daily. I try to make up for that on weekends.

Received my car on 12/9/00 with 7.8 miles, nobody has driven 1 mile since then, today it has 53,575 miles, no rattles, no clunks, no leaks, no nothing ... yet... knock wood :eeps:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

gek330i said:


> Received my car on 12/9/00 with 7.8 miles, nobody has driven 1 mile since then, today it has 53,575 miles, no rattles, no clunks, no leaks, no nothing ... yet... knock wood :eeps:


Congrats on that and on actually driving the car instead of babying it. Not that there's anything wrong with that. :angel:


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

Wow, $695 IS a lot. Luckily, we extended our maintenance to 4 years/50,000 miles and had an Inspection II performed a few days ago. It had 49,700 miles...

During Inspection II, they found that the rear brake pads, front brake pads/rotors/sensors, wiper blades, power steering reservoir feed hose, and alternator belt tensioner needed replacement. Thanks to the warranty, it was all replaced for free.

I didn't notice any leaks myself... but I'm glad that the technician found it during the Inspection II. The new staff South Bay BMW of Hermosa Beach was courteous - the service manager sat down and talked to us... asked if we had a preferred technician, if we needed anything to drink, and assured us the car would come out fine.

It was a surprisingly pleasant experience...


----------



## GregE_325 (Jan 16, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> :wow: :wow:
> 
> And I thought I put a lot of miles on being at 35k after two years...


 Amateurs...Just kidding. I've had my car for 2 years and 2 weeks and have over 81,000 miles. I blew through the warranty in the first year.


----------



## epc (Dec 24, 2001)

*Regarding Inspection II*



SARAFIL said:


> ... official BMW Service Checksheets for MY98-MY01... Inspection II consists of these items above and beyond Inspection I...
> 
> *MY2001:*
> replace air filter
> ...


Why does this official Inspection II list differ substantially from the information on my 2001 325i owner's manual?

In my official owne's manual, it quite definitively states the following for Inspection II:

*Engine Compartment*

Replace air cleaner element
Replace spark plugs

*Undercarriage*

Replace transmission fluid
Replace differential oil

WHY the discrepancy?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

epc said:


> Why does this official Inspection II list differ substantially from the information on my 2001 325i owner's manual?
> 
> In my official owne's manual, it quite definitively states the following for Inspection II:
> 
> ...


Spark plugs are required at 100,000 mile intervals on non-M cars, and at Inspection II on M models.

Differential fluid is changed every second Inspection II (120,000 miles).

Automatic Transmission is serviced at every second Inspection II.

That's the official word. I had a 2000, and have a 2002, and neither one stated any of the above-mentioned items. I've got lots of MY2001 service manuals I'll have to check one of them and see what it says.


----------



## epc (Dec 24, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Spark plugs are required at 100,000 mile intervals on non-M cars, and at Inspection II on M models.
> 
> Differential fluid is changed every second Inspection II (120,000 miles).
> 
> ...


Sarafil:

Please check your service manuals and let me know what's going on. I can only rely on the manuals the dealer gave me at the delivery, and it states exactly what I wrote above. Furthermore, it says nothing about the *second* Inspection II at all! I am refering to the manual titled: "Service and Warranty Information 2001 325i, 330i M3." On the back of the manual is what I suspect to be the version/part number: E46(92-162).

Furthermore, that manual also lists a "M-Mobility System Service." I'm supposed to replace the "sealant cartridge" every 3 years. What the heck is M-Mobility System? I can't find it on the service manul and the owner's manual.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

epc said:


> Sarafil:
> 
> Please check your service manuals and let me know what's going on. I can only rely on the manuals the dealer gave me at the delivery, and it states exactly what I wrote above. Furthermore, it says nothing about the *second* Inspection II at all! I am refering to the manual titled: "Service and Warranty Information 2001 325i, 330i M3." On the back of the manual is what I suspect to be the version/part number: E46(92-162).
> 
> ...


It seems to me like you are reading the service requirements for the M3, and not the 325/330 All of the services you mentioned above are required on the M3, but not the 325/330. The M-mobility kit comes with the M3 only, because they don't have a spare tire.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

gek330i said:


> Hello Folks;
> I am close to the 60K mark (Inspection 2) and was wondering if any of you has had it done on their E46 in the last few months. I'm in Philadelphia and was quoted $695 for Inspection 2. To me it sounds way too much. I feel I am being ripped off. Everything on Inspection 2 is "check, check, check", only difference with Inspection 1 is the Air Filter replacement.
> 
> I want to keep my maintenance records "by the book", but since my car has been almost 100% defect free and I do my own oil changes and regularly check the car (fluids, visually), I am feeling taken with paying some guy that much money to just look at my car.
> ...


I had my 60K inspection done a month or so ago. With the dealer coupon I had it cost approx $375.


----------



## epc (Dec 24, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> It seems to me like you are reading the service requirements for the M3, and not the 325/330 All of the services you mentioned above are required on the M3, but not the 325/330. The M-mobility kit comes with the M3 only, because they don't have a spare tire.


I see what you're saying about M-Mobility and the spark plugs. As for the rest of what I said, please see the attached scan from the manual I mentioned.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

epc said:


> I see what you're saying about M-Mobility and the spark plugs. As for the rest of what I said, please see the attached scan from the manual I mentioned.


Wow... looks like your book is incorrect. Notice that it tells you to replace the spark plugs at Inspection II (60,000 mile incriments), and also at 100,000 miles. It is 60,000 miles for the M3, and 100,000 miles for the 325 and 330 models.

Some of the other info is also wrong, as previously mentioned.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> Wow... looks like your book is incorrect. Notice that it tells you to replace the spark plugs at Inspection II (60,000 mile incriments), and also at 100,000 miles. It is 60,000 miles for the M3, and 100,000 miles for the 325 and 330 models.
> 
> Some of the other info is also wrong, as previously mentioned.


As per the Owner's Circle. This is the correct info for your car.



> Some items with an asterisk may be subject to an additional charge and invoiced separately. Please contact your authorized BMW center for additional information.
> 
> Maintenance schedule for your BMW
> 
> ...


----------

